# I bought this to store and display my pens in my home



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't have the skills to make a glass front door (I can make a open cabinet box, but that is about it). Anyway, I searched around for a wall-mountable curio and I found this.  There are hundreds of others, but I thought this was a decent balance of function, appearance, and price. I will use the Lucite pen displays to rest on the shelves.

I will let all know how it looks/goes. It didn't get the best ratings but it was under $100 and I just want it to display pens - not any Michelangelo pieces .



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008UQKOQQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## wolf creek knives (Aug 17, 2019)

Nice try Tony "I don't have the skills to make a glass front door".  I would bet if you sat down, looked at some examples you could figure it out.  This would be a nice display case but again, I think you could do it.  It's nothing more than a bunch of wood, all cut to the same measurements, a rabbeting router bit and some glue (brads if you lack the clamps) a couple of hinges and something to hold the glass in place.  "I don't have the skills..."  sure you do!!!


----------



## tiggere (Aug 17, 2019)

to hold the glass just use whats called "push points"...super easy to do...here is a mirror frame I just did for out bathroom...mine are square ends so when I ran the rabbeting bit around I had to chisel out the corners to make them square...if you cut your stock 1" longer (to assist with tearout) than your rails and stiles length then you can rabbet all of them, miter the corners, glue, brad nail/clamp it up and your corners are already nice and ready for glass...end grain doesn't like glue very well so spline joints make a nice visual and add structural support to the piece...

edit...and don't forget to measure corner to corner for square when clamping...


----------



## WriteON (Aug 17, 2019)

It’s going to showcase your collection. Will be beautiful when hung and loaded up.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 17, 2019)

Boy this is a project I started some 6 years ago and have in various stages complete and I too wanted to display my more memorable pens. Unfortunately I have not completed and wound up selling a few I did not want to but could not pass on the cash. I even up the price to try to deflect the sale but figured I can always make another, But as I now started doing some over the top pen boxes also I have to give serious thought about a cabinet for them too. Or just make some shelfs next to the pen display. Boy sure wish there was more than 24 hours in a day.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank all. I was looking for some YouTubes on making the glass door, but I thought I would see what this is like. Thanks again!


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Boy this is a project I started some 6 years ago and have in various stages complete and I too wanted to display my more memorable pens. Unfortunately I have not completed and wound up selling a few I did not want to but could not pass on the cash. I even up the price to try to deflect the sale but figured I can always make another, But as I now started doing some over the top pen boxes also I have to give serious thought about a cabinet for them too. Or just make some shelfs next to the pen display. Boy sure wish there was more than 24 hours in a day.


I understand. That's why I just went out a bought it. We will see if it does the job.


----------



## 1shootist (Aug 17, 2019)

With the size you'll be able to load it up with pens or space them out with themed groups.


----------



## Aces-High (Aug 17, 2019)

Send us a picture once you have it set up please.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 17, 2019)

Sure beats my shoe box


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2019)

BRobbins629 said:


> Sure beats my shoe box


I actually have a nice collection of leather storage cases and heavy plastic, foamed-lined humidors, but I want to be able to see/admire them.


----------



## Dale Allen (Aug 17, 2019)

It's not as difficult to make glass panel doors as I initially thought.  If you can make wood panel doors it's not much different.
You do need to have a coping sled or some other way to make the end cuts.  I used a 2-bit set that was around $50.  It worked but took more time to set up. Also, I had to make the 2nd cut for the bead removal on the table saw.  There is a 3 bit set that uses the 3rd bit as a slotting cutter that makes that cut and it does a better job on the other cuts.  If I do any more I'll probably spend the money on the better set.  Having the small quarter round bead cutout made installing the glass easy. But boy was there a lot of sanding to do.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2019)

Well...it's not bad. It will do. I will hang it tomorrow.


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 17, 2019)

I looked for some photos of mine I started and I really need to pull this back out and complete it. With my lid I just rabbited the back for the glass and made some 1/4 round molding small enough to hold the glass in and will just brad nail it. I remember now why I had stopped this project. I wanted to order some flocking for the pen holders and now that I have that I need to get back at it. Made from curly maple which is premium grade when I bought it. Thanks Tony for bringing this idea alive again.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 18, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> I looked for some photos of mine I started and I really need to pull this back out and complete it. With my lid I just rabbited the back for the glass and made some 1/4 round molding small enough to hold the glass in and will just brad nail it. I remember now why I had stopped this project. I wanted to order some flocking for the pen holders and now that I have that I need to get back at it. Made from curly maple which is premium grade when I bought it. Thanks Tony for bringing this idea alive again.


Now that is going to be furniture and a work of art! I did add glue to the joints of mine LOL.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 18, 2019)

Here it is. I need to buy some linear pen stands; I only had a radius. I also need to cover the bolt heads.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 18, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Here it is. I need to buy some linear pen stands; I only had a radius. I also need to cover the bolt heads. View attachment 224230


Nice start. A unique collection of artwork is forming.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 19, 2019)

Thank you. I just bought a bunch of these: https://www.rockler.com/acrylic-7-pen-display-stand


----------



## TonyL (Sep 16, 2019)

I found a work-around for this. Hobby Lobby and other similar store sells these. https://www.hobbylobby.com/Home-Dec...Art/Natural-Window-Wood-Wall-Decor/p/80829417

Now I just have to build a simple box and shelves.


----------

